
Ask HN: Looking for local peer discovery solutions - assafmo
I&#x27;m in an internal network with a somewhat strict firewall, looking for a protocol&#x2F;aproch for local peer discovery (e.g. like bittorrent) after distributing an app with GPO.<p>I cannot use a seed server, nodes need to find other nodes by themselves.
======
wmf
AllJoyn? PNRP?

~~~
assafmo
Thank you! I'll take a look.

